# 1030 Rebuild



## Sean Nicholson (Nov 25, 2018)

So,
A lot has happened since my last post, unfortunately the clutch has gone which is currently being repaired, luckily it seems it’s only the springs that have failed so should be an okay repair. The clutch disc is worn, which I guessed with it being the original, however the parts seem to be out there from what I have researched.

the rebuild is going well, with the wings being removed and painted up, and the chassisis also getting revamped as the engine has been removed for the clutch repair.

I am finding it very enjoyable and before the clutch went, it has had much use on my land.

currently, the wings have been redone, the seat has been re-covered, the chassis has been painted and the tank has been removed and painted.





















Decals have also been found so the bonnet and front end is next, looking forward to it being put back together!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks great! Looking forward to following the rest of the rebuild!


----------

